# Sim City 4 for Mac OS X?



## Sirtovin (Jan 12, 2003)

Anyone know at all if Sim City 4, will be Mac OS X, compatible... Please... Please say yes...


----------



## bryantom (Jan 12, 2003)

They have made every other version of Sim City in the past (months or years later than the PC) so I don't see why there won't be a Mac version (eventually).

- Bryan


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bryantom _
> *They have made every other version of Sim City in the past (months or years later than the PC) so I don't see why there won't be a Mac version (eventually).
> 
> - Bryan *



When...


----------



## Jasoco (Jan 12, 2003)

The question isn't "When?". It's "Who is making it?" If they pick the same company who made 3000, it will most likely suck. Let's hope WHOEVER they pick, they get it right.

I've been wanting to get my hands on this game since day one and I DON'T want to have to buy a PC to play a good version. PLEASE, Maxis. Get it right!

Now, if only they would find someone to port Roller Coaster Tycoon 2. UGH!


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jasoco _
> *The question isn't "When?". It's "Who is making it?" If they pick the same company who made 3000, it will most likely suck. Let's hope WHOEVER they pick, they get it right.
> 
> I've been wanting to get my hands on this game since day one and I DON'T want to have to buy a PC to play a good version. PLEASE, Maxis. Get it right!
> ...



$250 dollars says this game will be slow as heck on VP 6 winXp pro...  or won't work at all.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm still running SimCity 2000 under Classic.... and I love it!  It's my reason for keeping my Mac OS 9 folder.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 5, 2003)

Sim City 4 is coming to the mac. It's listed on Aspyr's game development page:

http://www.aspyr.com/project_status.php


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *Sim City 4 is coming to the mac. It's listed on Aspyr's game development page:
> 
> http://www.aspyr.com/project_status.php *




THANK YOU ASPYR'S!!!!!!


----------



## Inline_guy (Mar 6, 2003)

I am not a big fan of computer games.  But I do want this game and that Age of god's (or something like that) game that is made by the Age of Empires people.

Thing about this version of SimCity is that it got bad reviews.  They said it seemed rushed to the market, slow, and very glitch even with a powerful PC. 

So here is hoping the Mac version will be better.

Matthew


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inline_guy _
> *I am not a big fan of computer games.  But I do want this game and that Age of god's (or something like that) game that is made by the Age of Empires people.
> 
> Thing about this version of SimCity is that it got bad reviews.  They said it seemed rushed to the market, slow, and very glitch even with a powerful PC.
> ...



Age of mythology was great on the PC... I hope it comes to Mac also... but Sim City 4... Seems cool if you follow the city building stuff... I did from old Sim City 1... back in my elementary days... till now my adult years.


----------



## Trip (Mar 6, 2003)

SimCity 3 really sucked, but 4 does look better. And with Aspyr on the job who knows what we'll get.


----------



## Arden (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *And with Aspyr on the job who knows what we'll get.  *


Certainly we won't get an alpha or beta release *cough* Myth 3 *cough*.


----------



## twister (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jasoco _
> *Now, if only they would find someone to port Roller Coaster Tycoon 2. UGH! *



I'd never leave my room!  I'd be so happy!


----------



## qwikstreet (Mar 17, 2003)

Does anyone know of required system refs yet?


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 17, 2003)

I believe it will be for G3/G4 processors... OS X compatible... proabably 32mb of memory or better... Graphics card must be 32 mb or better also...


----------



## Guzz2k (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm about to buy a new PowerBook just so I can play SimCity 4 and I'll be seriously teed off if it doesn't run on 32 megs.


----------



## Sirtovin (Apr 2, 2003)

Ummm read the site... it's on... MacSoft I think is the site.


----------



## Guzz2k (Apr 4, 2003)

Huh?  I was talking about the fine print on Aspyr's site about how the system requirements "may change before the games release."  

If past experience is anything to go by, I'm screwed.


----------



## Sirtovin (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guzz2k _
> *Huh?  I was talking about the fine print on Aspyr's site about how the system requirements "may change before the games release."
> 
> If past experience is anything to go by, I'm screwed. *



  like you said.... you might be screwed  

Preliminary System Requirements (These may change before the games release): 

Mac OS X, version 10.2 or later 
Power Mac G3/G4, iMac G4/eMac, PowerBook G4 (DVI model or better), iBook (32MB VRAM model only) 
Processor speed 500 MHz or faster 
256 MB RAM 
1 GB of free hard disk space available 
Hardware 3D acceleration required: ATI Radeon or NVidia GeForce card (32 MB VRAM or better)


----------



## monktus (Apr 16, 2003)

Have a look at insidemacgames.com, they're pretty up to date, they might have some news about SimCity 4. I haven't played it since SC 2000 which I love. I still drag it out occasionally. I got Civ III recently though, and lost a lot of hours to it! I suspect I'll lose even more when I get Champ Manager 4


----------



## mikevena (May 11, 2003)

Sim City 4 will be coming to OS X soon. Aspyr, who is making the game, says it should be done sometime in May, but the way it's going, I seriously doubt it. As of right now, Aspyr posted these system requirements:
*
Mac OS X, version 10.2 or later 
Power Mac G3/G4, iMac G4/eMac, PowerBook G4 (DVI model or better), iBook (32MB VRAM model only) 
Processor speed 500 MHz or faster 
256 MB RAM 
1 GB of free hard disk space available 
Hardware 3D acceleration required: ATI Radeon or NVidia GeForce card (32 MB VRAM or better) 
*
I really can't wait until it comes out, but we'll just have to wait.


----------



## Sirtovin (May 12, 2003)

I've been playing it on my PC through my KVM box... it is good but hard... you need to really watch the way you spend.


----------

